# So Which International Players Are Likely To Be In The Draft?



## Bigfoot_Cryptozoology (Apr 24, 2003)

So which non-Collegian International Players are likely to be in the draft, either by declaring themselves for the draft and not withdrawing or being draft eligible?

I can think of:

Ivan Chireav
Pavel Podkolzine
Tiago Splitter
Kosta Perovic
Anderson Varejao
Marcello Huertas
Andris Biedrins
Sergei Monya
Victor Khyrapa
Uros Slokar
Sasha Vujacic
Mo Ke
Christos Tapoutos
Ha-Seung Jin
Ivan Koljevik
Erazem Lorbek
Blagota Sekulic
Edu Hernandez
Kresmir Loncar

And Draft Declaration Possibilities:
Predrag Samarzdizki
Damir Omerhodzik
Martynas Andriuskevicius
Vladimir Veremeenko
Luka Bogdanovic
Dusan Sakota
Johan Petro
Roko Leni Ukic
Manuchar Markoishvili
Beno Udrih
Rodolpho Fernandez


Any ways, I'm missing a few. But with the possibility of a an Age Limit enacted by the NBA next year, you could see a lot of Foreign Prospects in this year's draft.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Ivan Chireav- should declare, untill he is still in HS (thanks to his agent!)
Pavel Podkolzine- will declare (thanks to his agent 2!)
Tiago Splitter- ? next year he should be one of the key players for Tau- they shouldn't let him go imo (not for 350.000 $)
Kosta Perovic- some at adriatic bball league forum are saying he'll declare (if is promised to go lottery) although imo he should stay in europe.
Anderson Varejao- that's the guy I think will certanly declare
Marcello Huertas-?
Andris Biedrins-should first try to play in more serious competition than FIBA league
Sergei Monya- imo will declare
Victor Khyrapa- same here
Uros Slokar- will stay in Benneton for another year to improve hs stats
Sasha Vujacic- will mostlikely declare
Mo Ke-?
Christos Tapoutos- is 22 already If I'm right
Ha-Seung Jin
Ivan Koljevic- shouldn't declare, he could be first rounder not second like now,if he could develope pg skills in one or two years
Erazem Lorbek- won't declare- same as Slokar
Blagota Sekulic-?
Edu Hernandez-?
Kresmir Loncar- I don't know what have they done with him... he was once one of biggest croatian talent... he'll stay another season imo.

And Draft Declaration Possibilities:
Predrag Samarzdizki- no
Damir Omerhodzik- no way
Martynas Andriuskevicius- Zalgiris shouldn't let him go
Vladimir Veremeenko-no
Luka Bogdanovic-no
Dusan Sakota- too young
Johan Petro- same here
Roko Leni Ukic- most talented european pg- maybee he should declare
Manuchar Markoishvili- too young
Beno Udrih- has no other option- is 22 already
Rodolpho Fernandez- no idea


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Rodolfo 'Rudy' Fernandez is one of the top European players born in 1985... I don't know why he isn't noticed in the US...He's a SG..1'95 m.(6'5') in his last ACB (the best league in Europe) game his stats were 14 pts 6 rbs 9 asts(and here assists only count for open shots) 3 steals and 0 turnovers.. he's averaging 10'4 pts in 28'7 minutes in a playoff team as Joventut(Gasol's better scoring stats in a year were 11 ppg in 2000-01), he's a great defender technically, but needs to gain weight..also he's spectacular, with great dunks,but he'll stay in Europe a few years

he could be a mix of Ginobili and an unselfish Giricek


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Andris Biedrins-should first try to play in more serious competition than FIBA league


As I talked to some latvians, they assured Biedrins thinks to declare himself next year and not this one.




> And Draft Declaration Possibilities:
> 
> Martynas Andriuskevicius- Zalgiris shouldn't let him go


I doubt he thinks about the draft at all at this time. He surely knows what hapened to Milicic and stuff. Unless Chiraev's agent finds him he wont declare in 2-3 years at least.


----------



## Bigfoot_Cryptozoology (Apr 24, 2003)

> And Draft Declaration Possibilities:
> Predrag Samarzdizki- no
> Damir Omerhodzik- no way
> Martynas Andriuskevicius- Zalgiris shouldn't let him go
> ...


One thing you have to take into account is the possibility of an Draft Age Limit being implemented in the NBA. There's talk of
it happening for the next draft, so that may scare a lot of
foreign players and high-schoolers declaring for this year's 
draft.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

I will speak a little about ACB'S players

About Rudi Fernández, he is a great player as ARM has said. He is also a great team player, the player that prefers to make shine your team, that to shine him. In Spain people says he must go to the national team, with 18 years, and Spain is one of the best nat. teams in Europe

About Edu Hernández, he is a 7-0 Center, with a lot of talent. However, he doesn't works a lot, and now he isn't playing a lot. Actually he's injured. I don't see him in the draft.

About Anderson Varejao, I think he will be a great player, but she must to improve a lot, in offense. He defends very well, and he is improving a lot. Actually he is only playing in the Euroleague, because Barcelona has got three extracomunitaries, and in Spain only can play two (actually Ilievski and Dejan, because Grimau, Barça's guard is injured). I think he could be in the draft

And Thiago Splitter, i haven't seen him playing, but tomorrow i will see Tau Baskonia (his team), in the TV.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

In my opinion there's a third player from Croatia beside Loncar and Ukic who could go to the draft. It is Marko Tomas (b.1985) who is after Ukic best young player in Croatia. Maybe not this year, but next year he'll be in serious consideration for the draft. Larry Bird watched him play a game against Real and he praised his play afterwards. And I don't think that Ukic is going to rush things and will go to the next year's draft. Loncar is playing for abot 20MPG averaging 10PPG and 5RPG in Italy.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Players who are automaticly eligible:*
Aleksandar Capin
Aleksandar Djuric
Guido Grünheid
Mo Ke
Jovan Koprivica
Viktor Khryapa
Sergey Lishchuk
Misan Nikagbatse
Marko Popovic
Blagota Sekulic
Christos Tapoutos
Beno Udrih
Anderson Varejao
_and many more..._

*Players who will likely declare:*
Andris Biedrins (has one year left in school, but his draft stock won't rise any higher than now)
Ivan Chiriaev
Marcelo Huertas
Sergey Monya
Kosta Perovic
Pavel Podkolzine
Ha Seung-Jin
Uros Slokar

*Player who will likely not declare*
Andrea Bargnani
Marco Belinelli
Marc Gasol
Rudy Fernandez
Erazem Lorbek
Manuchar Markoishvili
Damir Omerhodzic
Johan Petro
Peja Samardziski
Tahirou Sani
Uros Tripkovic
Sasha Vujanic
Tang Zhengdong
_and many others..._


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Marc Gasol shouldn't be in that kind of lists... he hasn't showed anything... he could develop into a Marconato type of player but actually nobody is sure that he will ever be even a ACB player..


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Andris Biedrins (has one year left in school, but his draft stock won't rise any higher than now)


From what I've heard he denied declaring after this year in several interviews, he is suppose to sign a contract in club playing in euroleague or at least Uleb cup.




> Players who are automaticly eligible:
> ...
> Aleksandar Djuric


 Born: 02.08.1985 



> Sasha Vujanic


as far as I've heard- he is declaring this year.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Born: 02.08.1985


Are you sure we are talking about the same player? I meant this one.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

We are talkig about the Same player - that is strange, I've been questioning myself about that since not many 18 years old has so developed body like Djuric- It's more likely that he afterall is 21...


----------



## Misan (Dec 3, 2003)

German forward Jan Jagla (Honorable Mention All Big Ten, Penn State) will probably declare for the draft this year. He's already made clear, that he won't play for the Nittany Lions next year and wants to play professionally either in the NBA or in europe. Athletic 7-footer that can play both forward positions and can shoot the Three Pointer, so he may be a mid-second rounder if he declares. Still a little bit soft and not as physically developed as he should be but he already bulked up last summer and he'll probably put on more weight this summer.



> DeChellis said Jagla actually asked Sunday about helping him apply for the NBA Draft. This from a 7-foot junior who averaged 11 points in 17 games against the lowest-rent competition the Big Ten has seen in at least two decades.
> 
> Who shied from any sort of violent contact in the paint since the first handful of games early this season. Who looked frightened to death against the closest thing he faced to NBA competition this season, Pittsburgh's 19-year-old freshman center, Chris Taft. (And Taft said last week he thinks he needs more time in college ball before going pro.)


Here's the Link


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Misan</b>!
> German forward Jan Jagla (Honorable Mention All Big Ten, Penn State) will probably declare for the draft this year.


He was born in 1981, which "declares" him automatically for this years draft.


----------

